# Balotelli discute con Henderson prima di tirare il rigore. Video



## admin (19 Febbraio 2015)

Mario Balotelli, decisivo nel match di Europa League tra Liverpool e Besiktas, ha discusso con il compagno di squadra Herserson. Il motivo? Un calcio di rigore assegnato ai Reds. Entrambi i giocatori, volevano cacciarlo. Alla fine, Balotelli (con il nuovo look con i baffi) si è imposto, ha preso il pallone, calciato e segnato il penalty. Ed ha detto qualcosa al compagno di squadra.


Video qui in basso al secondo post


----------



## admin (19 Febbraio 2015)




----------



## numero 3 (20 Febbraio 2015)

Vedetela un pò come volete......ma questo ha una personalità che pochi hanno.....purtroppo difetta in tante altre cose...
Cmq io sto con Mario


----------



## Gianni23 (20 Febbraio 2015)

Questo sta facendo letteralmente schifo da quando è arrivato al liverpool, ultimamente ha segnato e improvvisamente torna a fare l'arrogante. Di tenere la testa bassa e lavorare dopo la prima parte di stagione disastrosa che ha fatto non gli passa neanche per la mente. Bulletto da strada.


----------



## Now i'm here (20 Febbraio 2015)

Gianni23 ha scritto:


> Questo sta facendo letteralmente schifo da quando è arrivato al liverpool, ultimamente ha segnato e improvvisamente torna a fare l'arrogante. Di tenere la testa bassa e lavorare dopo la prima parte di stagione disastrosa che ha fatto non gli passa neanche per la mente. Bulletto da strada.



e infatti gerrard nel dopo partita l'ha cazziato allegramente. 

ormai può solo tirare i rigori, se non fa manco quello è perfettamente inutile.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Febbraio 2015)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Vedetela un pò come volete......ma questo ha una personalità che pochi hanno.....purtroppo difetta in tante altre cose...
> Cmq io sto con Mario



Personalità enorme, ma è debole caratterialmente. Non andrà mai da nessuna parte.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Febbraio 2015)

Ma i BAFFI ?? hahhaha


----------



## DannySa (20 Febbraio 2015)

Non ci casca più nessuno.
Panchine a gogó e 2 gol annui.


----------



## mefisto94 (21 Febbraio 2015)

Non mi sento di dare la colpa a lui, la colpa in realtà è nostra, si giudica solo la forma e non il contenuto. Orami conta solo il tabellino a fine anno e quindi giustamente si litiga su un rigore. Mi pare che il discorso torni.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Febbraio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Personalità enorme, ma è debole caratterialmente. Non andrà mai da nessuna parte.



in realtà la sua è una falsa personalità, hai ragione te lui è cosi di carattere perchè è debole, lui vuole fare l'ibra ma non gli riesce bene , a ibra gli scivola tutto addosso, lui le critiche le sente eccome, quando ha tutto il pubblico avversario che lo fischia impazzisce, non ha autocontrollo di se stesso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Febbraio 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> in realtà la sua è una falsa personalità, hai ragione te lui è cosi di carattere perchè è debole, lui vuole fare l'ibra ma non gli riesce bene , a ibra gli scivola tutto addosso, lui le critiche le sente eccome, quando ha tutto il pubblico avversario che lo fischia impazzisce, non ha autocontrollo di se stesso



Personalità ce l'ha visto che fa quello che fa sempre quello che gli pare SENZA paura di essere giudicato, ma rimane cmq debolissimo. Dice sempre che tutti ce l'hanno con lui, ma chi se lo c.ga


----------



## Renegade (22 Febbraio 2015)

Ah ora è Eddy Murphy. Bene, vuol dire che si sta adattando al remake del Professor Klump visto che a breve verrà scaricato anche da lì e non sarà più un giocatore di calcio, libero di darsi ad una vita sregolata

Comunque Gerrard lo odio per quelle parole sul Milan ma è un capitano con gli attributi. L'ha umiliato e ripreso pubblicamente.


----------



## Renegade (22 Febbraio 2015)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Personalità ce l'ha visto che fa quello che fa sempre quello che gli pare SENZA paura di essere giudicato,



No. Ibrahimovic fa quello che fa senza paura di essere giudicato. Balotelli fa quello che gli pare in quanto stupido, dunque incapace di pensare alle conseguenze, al senso delle sue azioni o al perché le porti a compimento.

Tra l'altro non solo è tra i più scarsi che abbia mai visto in un campo da calcio, ma anche tra quelli con meno personalità di tutti. E' la stessa personalità di un bambino di 10 anni. Anzi, forse è pure più infantile.


----------



## Pivellino (22 Febbraio 2015)

se non tira i rigori potrebbe essere più inutile solo se gli cade il pisello.


----------

